# The handiest thing you can have when you're riding



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ same...and a sharp knife. I always have matches in my coat pocket too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Aaaahhh yes, the sharp knife. I used to carry a pocket knife, and I still do, but with leggins I don't feel like I could get to it fast enough, so I carry one on my belt too. 

Matches is a great one!

A multi-tool (little pliers with screwdrivers and knife and stuff) is handy too. I gotta get a new one because a colt bucked all the change out of my vest pockets and my multi-tool went too. Never found it


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A multi tool is handy! Especially if you have to cut a hole or mend one in a fence.
my husband makes these little sheaths for pocket knives that have a leather thong that attaches to your belt loop. You can stick it in your pocket or leave it out so if you have your *****,a,deros on you can get to it quick...especially cuttin nuts and marking ears.

I have lost more crap out of my pockets than I can list, however if its because something bucked with me everything is pretty close to where I fell off..tee he
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

You're cellphonee! I always have my phone with me....but it's because I'm a teenager and text a lot lol. But I have one of those bands that go around the leg that your phone goes into. 

And I always have my chapstick ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Common sense. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Other than a nice broke horse, I think the most important thing you can have on a ride is a rope. Of course this is mainly for western riders that have a saddle they can do at least a little pulling with.


You can pull things with an without a western saddle, you just have to get more creative! :lol: 

I love the idea of roping a dog to teach it a lesson! My roping skills would need to increase a lot for that to be an option for me, however.

I carry what to most would seem like a crazy assortment of stuff on trail, but it all packs nicely into my saddlebags. I think the thing I use the most would be my camera!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I always take my GPS for marking the trail! Camera, phone, my new pink knife. My riding buddy cousin gave me the knife for Christmas. It comes in handy in case of a problem. I used to scuba dive (aaaahhhhh that is a blast!!) and you NEVER dive without a knife. It is a must have but my dive knife is a little large to strap on!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

GPS, cell phone, jacket/rain gear, some way of tying up my horse, snacks, water, camera, rope for tying on elk/deer heads. I think that about covers it.

Oh yeah and my Easyboots! (the horses are barefoot)


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

A comfy saddle and a crop! Haha. My horse is pretty perfect on trails But if there are cows around, or she can hear them, watch out! She hates cows....


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I carry a hoof pick and knife and a lead rope spare leather for repairs on the trail


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

When on the trails, a water bottle, whistle, small first aid kit, map of area you are riding in. And yeah common sense and always letting someone know where your planing on riding an close estimate time for return!:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course a rope & jackknife, but lately a cellphone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazin and Cowchick, you guys are so crafty. Love it! 

I'm one of the bad kids that doesn't bring anything to trail rides. I need to start bringing water bottles, cell phone, and a pocket knife at the very least! I'm not handy with a rope but it'd be a great thing to learn..

I know a lady who would pack really heavy duty wire cutters, because of a freak accident in barbed wire.. she was the observer and had to gallop a ways away to get help. The horse wasn't fine.. :/


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Lets see, hoof pick/multi tool (Hubby altered my multi tool to include a hoof pick after I lost like the 5th one heheheh) water, cell phone, snacks for me and the beastie, rain poncho, extra hearing aide batteries ALWAYS lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I also always carry a bottle of water no matter what and a hoof pick. Actually I have two hoof picks. I also got a cantle bag for Christmas (purple - it is so pretty) and I was going to pack it with:

1. Hoof Boots
2. Little First Aid Kit
3. Desitin Ointment
4. Vet Wrap
5. Triple Ointment
6. Powder
7. Rain Pouch
8. Leather Latigo
9. Folding Saw (my friend got one at Lowe's and it really comes in handy!)
10. Horsey Treats

I have all of the above except the saw but until I got the cantle bag I didn't have anyway to carry it except if I took my big saddle bags and I didn't want to do that. I carry them in the summer to carry lots of drinks but that is way too much to haul around all the time!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I use a saddle horn bag that is just big enough to pack in water, knife, GPS, cell, hoof pick, etc.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

QOS said:


> I also always carry a bottle of water no matter what and a hoof pick. Actually I have two hoof picks. I also got a cantle bag for Christmas (purple - it is so pretty) and I was going to pack it with:
> 
> 1. Hoof Boots
> 2. Little First Aid Kit
> ...


QOS, I also carry what's listed above except the hoof boots. But they will be purchased the end of the month. I also inaddition to the folding saw, carry nippers for quick pruning along the trail.

And if riding alone, a bell on my saddle.:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If your saddle isn't equipped with leather saddle strings you might wish to add some, even if they are attached to a small D ring under the conchos. They are strong and can fix a number of things - a tourniquet, repair a broken rein, etc.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Off subject, but when I have to catch cows I'll also take homemade piggin strings (even though I never use one), and hobbles. Also I make sure to have good wire cutters because somebody's fence usually has to get cut. And a varmint pistol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, AC. Those homemade piggin strings also make handy gate latches in a pinch. Heck, I've even used one as a neck rope to ride with after my bridle got broke beyond repair:lol:.

Aside from the rope and the knife (and common sense, of course :wink, I really can't think of much else that is a sure enough necessity. There are other things that are nice to have, but none that can't be lived without.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I always tell myself I may have to tie one down, but never do. Usually I use the piggin strings for fixing something I broke. On the same note, I always keep leather strings on my D-rings to patch a bridle or whatever


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Aside from the rope and the knife (and common sense, of course :wink, I really can't think of much else that is a sure enough necessity. There are other things that are nice to have, but none that can't be lived without.


What about a compass?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

vet wrap
hoofpick
knife
rope
waterbottle


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Piggin strings are in the same category as a rope there is always one on my saddle! I have used them to tie gates shut too! And I have used them when my bungees have broke off of my tire chains. I kept on slinging them off in the mud/snow in the spring thaw...handy little things.

We make ours too. Buckaroos think they need at least 60 ft of rope....we say kick up and dally faster.
we cut ours off at about 45-50 and make them into piggin strings.

Hey AC, if you don't tie down cattle when your catching them, are you somewhere where you can get them in a pen or in the trailer or do you teach them to lead? Im curious how you do it..if you don't mind sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What about a compass?


I suppose if I lived in an area with mountains or lots of trees, that might be a consideration, but with my location like it is, all you really need to do is ride to the top of a tall hill and you can see everything around you for 5-10 miles (depending on visibility):lol:. Pretty easy to pick out landmarks that way. Plus, we don't have a ton of wide open spaces here. Even if you do get completely lost where you are, you ride far enough in one direction, you'll find a fence and can follow it to civilization...or the gate you went through to enter the pasture you're in.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What, no flask? You just might need a swig to calm your nerves


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I suppose if I lived in an area with mountains or lots of trees, that might be a consideration, but with my location like it is, all you really need to do is ride to the top of a tall hill and you can see everything around you for 5-10 miles (depending on visibility):lol:. Pretty easy to pick out landmarks that way. Plus, we don't have a ton of wide open spaces here. Even if you do get completely lost where you are, you ride far enough in one direction, you'll find a fence and can follow it to civilization...or the gate you went through to enter the pasture you're in.



Ahh very true.. it's too flat to get lost here but when I lived in CO it was much more realistic haha


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Always got my folding knife.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What about a compass?


Never been much for a compass either. I have been told I have decent sense of direction...for a woman..lol.

If I am in the mountains they always lead to a draw or creek which leacs to a river and a valley....well except in Alaska and one river in Nevada.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> If I am in the mountains they always lead to a draw or creek which leacs to a river and a valley....well except in Alaska and one river in Nevada.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But how do you get from that valley back home? xD I'm very prone to being lost haha.. which is why I don't trail ride by myself or my horse and I would be quite in a lot of trouble 


I can remember driving directions really well. But nothing else really.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> But how do you get from that valley back home? xD I'm very prone to being lost haha.. which is why I don't trail ride by myself or my horse and I would be quite in a lot of trouble
> 
> 
> I can remember driving directions really well. But nothing else really.



That's a good question, for the most part if you follow a valley and a river long enough you will either end up at the ocean or civilization. But to be honest I have never been lost enough to test it. My dad pounded that in my head since I was old enough to hold up a gun and probably sooner than that.

When I first got my hunting license they used to teach a little survival. And they said the same thing...head downhill. I figure if I have a knife and some matches I am good, I will make due until I find home/pickup or a town. However I am told that doesnt always hold true in Alaska and I know for a fact there is a branch of a river at home in Nevada that disappears into the desert that a lot of settlers died from. but it is a good rule of thumb.

AC mentioned packing a gun... I have been thinking about that too. I have never had a pistol small enough to pack easily. I have a .22 pistol that was passed down too me that would match the weight of a full sized .38. I would like to have a little compact .38 to carry in my purse or in my coat riding. Strapping it to your saddle dont do you a whole lot if your pony bucks you off and runs off. Never been a fan of saddle bags because of that reason.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well that's a good rule of thumb.



COWCHICK77 said:


> Strapping it to your saddle dont do you a whole lot if your pony bucks you off and runs off. Never been a fan of saddle bags because of that reason.



Very true haha. Reason why I want one of those boot strap things so I can put a cellphone or a little pocket knife in there. Better than nothing at least.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If I ride deep in the woods alone, I carry a little .38 mainly so my husband won't worry so much about mad dogs, snakes, and bad guys. He has actually started riding with me, so I don't bother any more. I figure that in most cases, I will have more trouble from my horse's reaction to a gunshot than I will from a bad guy.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

The handiest thing ... well, the reins. 

Other than that? Probably my Leatherman Wave multitool (with the great belt holster).


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My cell phone! I feel unsafe without it. I image my horse breaking a leg or getting stuck. I wouldn't want to leave her and run off to get help, because she would panic and hurt herself. I might get lost and need to call. The apps are wonderful; I have a GPS, speed meter, distance charter thingy, and a flash light in case I get caught in the dark. It also has a radio app, because I love riding to music.

My phone also doubles as my camera. I love to take pictures.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Depending on stuff that relies on batteries for so much is not wise.

I know how to use maps and a compass. I never hit a trail on foot or otherwise unless I have both. They have never failed me in the more than 30 years that I have been navigating on land, air, and sea.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> AC mentioned packing a gun... I have been thinking about that too. I have never had a pistol small enough to pack easily. I have a .22 pistol that was passed down too me that would match the weight of a full sized .38. I would like to have a little compact .38 to carry in my purse or in my coat riding. Strapping it to your saddle dont do you a whole lot if your pony bucks you off and runs off. Never been a fan of saddle bags because of that reason.


Check out Rugers .380 LCP. It's small and light so easily carried wherever.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Cell-phone, Toilet Paper, Map, Water, Food, flashlight, water, a snack bar, about camping out in the woods over night with five people because it got to dark I have learned to always take these even on a 2 hour ride. Our ride went from 2 hours to 12 hours.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Darrin said:


> Check out Rugers .380 LCP. It's small and light so easily carried wherever.


Thanks Darrin!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

A lot of great items but no one mentioned duct tape. I remember one time having to use it to keep a shoe on in some rocky area that I found myself.

I always have a small pouch on the side of my saddle with a multi tool, duct tape, a piece of latigo, and a hoof pick. I always have a cell phone, knife, and gun (CWP) on my person.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Duct tape can darn near fix anything!! It is terrific for all kinds of applications. They just need to make smaller rolls of it!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

cell phone tp and trail mix


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife! She's like my third arm......it'd be hard to ride without her!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I like to take my husband riding! He has just recently gotten interested in riding. It is really fun to have a great riding partner.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Gunslinger...aren't you just too darling for words!!!!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Amazin and Cowchick, you guys are so crafty. Love it!
> 
> I'm one of the bad kids that doesn't bring anything to trail rides. I need to start bringing water bottles, cell phone, and a pocket knife at the very least! I'm not handy with a rope but it'd be a great thing to learn..


You don't need to be handy with a rope, because you won't be needing it for 'roping'.
But it is invaluable for use as a rein (should one break), a makeshift halter, if something comes up where you need to tie your horse, etc.

I Always have a lead rope (long, soft marine rope) and a knife when I ride.
You never know when one will come in handy.
I used both on one ride a few years ago, for the same horse. First he got his feet tangled in some twine that was laying on the side of the road, had to cut that. Then 20 min later he got his tongue over the bit, needed the rope around his neck while his rider had to take his bridle off.

The same year I was on a group ride where a girl decided to try a bitless bridle on her horse for the first time ever. Not a good idea, folks! Horse was running through her hands constantly, getting hot. She was going to get off and walk him back to her trailer (half hour walk). I had a lead so asked her if I could run it through her bridle and in her horse's mouth (a rope bit!). Worked like a charm! Horse calmed right down, she stayed on the ride, I got a very soggy rope back at the end, lol.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> and a sharp knife. I always have matches in my coat pocket too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A lariet rope, a sharp knife and something to make a fire can be used seperately or in combination to save your life. Rain gear and cameras and cell phones can help make you more comfortable but are non-essential in my opinion. I never go anywhere without a knife and a lighter and I always have a rope on my saddle.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

QOS said:


> Gunslinger...aren't you just too darling for words!!!!


We're all only here on this world for a short time.

I want to make sure that those things that need saying, get said.

After all, she's a wonderful woman.

Love life, love god, and love family and friends. One day it will all end.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

A sandwich. Always pack a turkey sandwich, you never know!

A knife multi tool and a pistol. Got my hub a nice knife, left handed, one with a serrated blade next to the hilt. Loved it so much he went out and bought 4 for backups :/ We have dangerous wildlife and have even come across some dangerous drunk ATVers, you never know...

Lead rope attached to the halter then wrapped around the horn. I like it better for a 1 rein stop instead of using the reins in case of an emergency. Then for tying up when taking a break or having a "pit stop".

My dog! Only take 1 out with me at a time. We have a supposed coyote/german cross female road find and she is incredible! Hunts rats and squirrel, moves like a cat, and is super quiet not to spook the horses. Also not friendly to strangers and hides next to me or disappears in the woods. My aussie is great, but a little too aggressive towards other dogs and too friendly to strangers with food!

Then the basics... hoof pick, TP, tape, cell phone (turned off!!! only for emergencies! I'm riding!), water, dog treats, camera (cell phone mostly)... AND my husband! I taught him to ride and am still teaching but he's GREAT, nice and soft, and he listens. I gotta good one! But, he's forbidden me to ride alone now, which I know he does for my safety and because he gets jealous I'm out and he's not! Otherwise he's not the jealous sort! 

Happy trails!


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

QOS said:


> Duct tape can darn near fix anything!! It is terrific for all kinds of applications. They just need to make smaller rolls of it!!












OK, I got my duck taped ... now what?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

since I have had a very bad accident when riding alone, I always carry a cell phone. Luckily I had it on me when I broke my leg (tib fib fracture)...
Now I just worry if there will be service where I ride.
I always carry spare leather strings because I have had to cut them off my saddle before to repair a bridle whose chicago screw came out.
A sharp knife, a disposable diaper and duct tape.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Diaper? 
That one has me curious. Why a diaper?


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Worse case scenario, a diaper holds more blood than a bandage.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

TwoMuchCoffeMan - your duck is not in a row...go riding!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Susan Crumrine said:


> since I have had a very bad accident when riding alone, I always carry a cell phone. Luckily I had it on me when I broke my leg (tib fib fracture)...
> Now I just worry if there will be service where I ride.
> I always carry spare leather strings because I have had to cut them off my saddle before to repair a bridle whose chicago screw came out.
> A sharp knife, a disposable diaper and duct tape.


That's why I refuse to buy tack using chicago screws. Unless you loctite them in they'll fall out at the worst time. If you do loctite them together, good luck getting them apart again, the groove isn't deep enough to get a good grip with your screw driver. It's buckles and leather for me and repairs can be done with my latigos if needed. I do keep a string of baling twine rolled up in the bottom of my saddle bags, it's saved me from cutting off my latigos many times.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

A hunting knife. I cannot count how many times I've gotten tangled up in briars, vines, etc on a ride and have had to cut myself/my horse loose.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

You ride like me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

In addition to duct tape, hay strings. Most of my saddle is held together with them.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I usually keep extra string on my d-rings. Hay string or leather string


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a CamelBak with a bit of storage space. That's where I carry the neccessities of trail riding. 

Survival kit in a can.
Powerbars.
SPOT locator.
Amatuer and GMRS radios.
Compass.
Knife (in addition to one on my belt).
Lighters/matches.
And assorted other "stuff."

Except for the water in the bag and the powerbars, never needed any of it.

I also wear my revolver with a big hunting knife on the pistol belt.

What do I think is "absolutely needed" when riding? Knife, lighter, and water.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QOS said:


> Duct tape can darn near fix anything!! It is terrific for all kinds of applications. They just need to make smaller rolls of it!!


Oh, I forgot I was going to tell you how to get smaller roles . if you take the barrel of a cheap ink pen and cut it off with a saw just a bit longer than the tape is wide, then you can wrap it directly off the big role onto the pen barrel and get a much smaller "roll".


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

That is a terrific idea. I am going to do that!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That's an awesome idea, gonna try that! We always used a flattened tp roll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually am going to use a Wilton support rod. They come in a pack of about 6 or so. I have some here that I will not be using for cakes and they are strong enough not to collapse. Think I will make some for my riding buddies - hahahaha might as well while I am at it!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Tha'd be a funny birthday or christmas gift!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hobbles were mentioned, I'll second them for longer rides, I keep a set hangng on the rear cinch saddle ring. When ever I stop of lunch or camp for the night, I can hobble the horses and let them graze.

I always keep fire starting material in my saddle bags. To many folks have gotten wet in cold weather and a warm fire has prevented hyperthermia With sudden summer thunderstorms, horses tripping and going down in rivers etc,.

I also keep one of those mylar space blankets in the cantle bag. You can use it as a rain shelter, wrap up to stay warm, etc


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Painted Horse, that is a terrific idea. I don't live in a really cold place but poop can happen in a flash and having something in to keep warm can be the difference of life and death.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

This was late November, ( see everybody wearing jackets) Crossing a shallow stream, the horse went down in quicksand. Rider come over the head of the horse and landed flat on his back in 2" of water. But he was wet on his whole back side from laying in the 2" of water.










This was July in Yellowstone Park ( around 7000 foot elevation). It was cool (50°) rainy day to start with when this mare tripped crossing the river and dumped her rider into the river. The girl was totally submerged in the river. We got her to strip her cloths off and wrapped up in a rain slicker while we got a fire going and dried out her cloths.









This was a February ride. Having firemaking tools made for so much more comfortable lunch stop. Sitting on a horse in the cold for several hours can really stiffen a person up. Being able to get some hot food and stand by a warm fire can give you the motivation to keep on riding for a few more hours in the cold,









The point being, it doesn't matter if it's winter or summer. Hyperthermia can kill and you should always be prepared for the unexpected that can get you wet or cold. It's very common for hikers here in Utah in Shorts and T's enjoying July heat waves to get caught in a summer thunderstorm get wet and then have Hyperthermia set in.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

buururuurururur that is why I live in Southeast Texas. 

But....2 weeks ago, my husband and his horse Sarge came down (glad I wasn't there. I would have had a stroke) and landed in water. Barry and Sarge were full of mud and soaking wet. Thank God it wasn't at all cold as we are having a very warm winter here. He was able to get back to the trailers and shower in someone's LQ - showered in his clothes to get the mud and sand off and he was able to dry off quickly as the sun was out. But it could have been a totally different ball game had we been at Ebenezer 5 or 6 miles from the camp when it is cold. Ok....I have convinced myself to put a solar blanket or something in my cantle bag.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Hehe sorry to correct but it's hypothermia. Hyperthermia is getting too hot 

Anyway if I'm going on a short (couple hr) ride I carry water, knife, first aide kit, and snacks. 
If I'm going on a longer or possible overnight trip I've got saddle bags packed of all sorts of goodies. 
No matter how short a ride it's gonna be though I always tell someone I'm heading out and where and about how long i plan to be gone. I also leave a map at my house highlighting the exact trails I plan on taking. I live in sw mo with lots of hills and forests and my cell doesn't always work out here so always have a back up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoops, You are correct


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I keep a horn bag packed with the essentials and just leave it on my saddle at all times. I can't even remember exactly what all it has in it. I know it has my horses coggins, bailing twine, hoof pick, an extra lighter and urmmm....I think it is time I go have a look, huh?!

I have different saddle bags for the things I just want to take.

I think I will have to make me one of those small rolls of duct tape. I can sure see how that'd be handy.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mobile phone
sharp knife
string
juice
snacks
hip flask containing port or damson gin


----------



## jrme (Feb 9, 2012)

Rope...too many uses, from making reins to makeshift halters or hobbles moving objects,rescue,leading, the list goes on. I always use marine grade nylon, dont have to worry about getting it wet.(comes in tons of colors)


----------

